# Wouldn't it be nice...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And she had time to congrats other people on their little things and didn't say a word about her BIG things? Geesh!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah...something a lot of us only dream about! Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Michelle & Titan!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is so COOL! Thanks for letting us know....JODIE! Congratulations to Michelle and Titan, you two ROCK!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Go Titey pants!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie......what am I gonna do with you.... Thanks guys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Michelle and Titan! You are too modest! What an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

SuperStars! What an amazing team.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a fantastic team ! Go Team Titan!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulation Michelle and Titan!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie......what am I gonna do with you.... Thanks guys!


 
Well somebody has to share your successes, how else can we be so wildly jealous if you don't tell anyone! :

The only reason I know is because I wait on the computer on trial days and pounce on her the moment she gets online to find out. Hmmm...that sounds a little stalkerish. Let me rephrase....the only reason I know is because she can't wait to tell her favorite future DIL about her day. That's better, right?


----------

